# Reno/Sparks



## scrutley (Jun 30, 2009)

Is anyone here "big time" enough to be invited to the Nugget Best in the West rib cook-off in Sparks, Nevada over Labor Day?  That's local for me, and while I'll probably go anyway, it would be neat to see a SMF member there!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2009)

Im not big enough YET 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  But we will be taking a visit to the Nugget for this event.


----------



## blacklab (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh yeah!! this will be my third yr. Kentucy  Bourbon are the ribs I remember the most with Butches smack your lips a close second.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm am tentative planning on going.  I have heard about this event for a few years now, living in Sacramento area it's only 3 hours so not a long drive.
I'm just hope the Q ribs are as good as advertised.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 28, 2009)

Butch has some great ribs. Famous daves has great cornbread.  We will be there with bells on = )


----------



## cahusky (Jul 28, 2009)

I get invited every year. Sadly, noot to cook ribs but as a Nugget VIP. Ill be happily enjoying ribs and sucking down brews on the opening day of the festivities as a guest of the hotel again this year. I usually show up on the other days as well just to eat ribs and drink beer. Its truly one of the great events of the year here in the Reno-Tahoe area.


----------



## cahusky (Jul 28, 2009)

From Sacramento its a 2 hour drive at the most. I just made the drive today for about the 10th time this month. You definitely need to make your way up for the rib cookoff. Its an awesome event.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 29, 2009)

Its seems like 3 hours if you didn't do well at the tables in Reno..
I don't usually go to Reno, I like S. and N. lake Tahoe.  Last time I went to Reno was for Hot August Nights like 3 or 4 years ago.  Most the time I go there for poker tournaments.


----------

